# Birmingham, AL CCO (Shops of Grand River, Leeds, AL)



## ahimsa (Nov 18, 2010)

This outlet center *just* opened up last month -- http://www.shopsofgrandriver.com/ -- so the CCO is brand spanking new! (There's a Designer Fragrance outlet there as well, but it doesn't stock any cosmetics, fyi.)

  	I spent for-ev-er there Tuesday night oogling the goodies and typing furiously on my phone to get a thorough list of the MAC stuff available. There are also a *ton* of fragrance giftsets from the other EL brands, a tiny selection of Prescriptives, some Origins, Aveda, Bumble & Bumble, and a small Estee Lauder selection. Medium-sized Bobbi Brown selection, mostly small brush sets and makeup bags, plus the body shimmer brick and a bunch of the copper diamond collection. There were also products from the Kohls makeup lines American Beauty and Flirt.

  	The SA told me that they will be getting new shipments in monthly, but she wasn't able to tell me when during the month they would arrive, as apparently they're having a computer malfunction at the moment. But I'm planning to go by again in a couple weeks and I'll report back if I get any further details on their shipment schedule.

  	There were no fullsize MAC brushes, unfortunately. They sold the last one Monday!  There were also several plain black MAC cosmetic bags that I didn't bother noting. On to the list!

  	> Naked honey skin salve, body wash & hand creme
	> Golden Nectar High-Light Powder
	> Look-in-a-Box sets - Miss Violet, Frisky Girl, Tawny One

	> Holiday 2009 collection:
	SE brush sets (all)
	Haute High Jinks/Warm pigment vial set
	Sorceress & Devil May Care eye palettes
	Possessed by Pink & Heavenly Dish lip palettes
	House of Mirth/Deep lip bag
	Hocus Pocus & Fab-racadabra blush palettes
	Mini lipgloss sets (all)
	Mineralize eyeshadow Midnight Madness
	Viva Glam Passionate Red lip palette

	> Devoted Poppy lip palette
	> Devoted Poppy Classic eye palette
	> Adoring Carmine Neutral lip bag
	> Nordstroms Anniversary 2008 Color Forms Warm & Cool eye palettes

	>  Nail polishes: Beyond Jealous, Seasonal Peach, Violet Fire, Rich Dark & Delicious, For Fun, Peaceable, Dance All Night, Dry Martini, & Abstract (only one left/no tester)

	>Pigments (large OJs) - Reflects Rust, Lovely Lilly, Reflects Copper, Fuchsia

	> Impassioned Solar Bits
	> Mineralize Sheersheen Powders - Sheerbronze, Silver Aura, & Lucent

	> Blushes (reg pkg) - All's Good, Personal Style
	> Liberty of London blush - Dirty Plum
	> Style Warriors blush - On A Mission
	> Beauty powders - (black case w/ rose imprints) Summer Rose, Blush of Youth
	> Emanuel Ungaro Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder

	> Greasepaints - Charred Mauve, Slick Black, Below Ground, Zinc Zone (one left/no tester)
	> Eyeshadow singles - Dreammaker (starflash), Deep Shade, Sugarshot, Et Tu Bouquet, Dear Cupcake, Bough Grey (LoL), Free to Be (LoL), Give Me Liberty of London (LoL), Night Manoeuvres (Style Warrior), Humid (TTB)
	> Mineralize eyeshadow trios - Outspoken, Word of Mouth, Danger Zone, Persuasive, Inter-View

	> Dazzleglass creme - My Favorite Pink, Sublime Shine, Luscious Spark
	> Superglass - Superflash, Sweet Tart, Totally Bang, Cherry Electric
	> LoL Lipglass - A Different Groove, Frankly Fresh, English Accents
	> Lipglass - New Berry, True Babe, Hush Hush Rose, Nico, Culture Clash, New Spirit, Feeling Dreamy, Ember Glow
	> Hue Are You? lipstick (not sure if I wrote this down right, bc I can't find this color mentioned on any sites... iPhone auto correct may have screwed something up! but I know the tube said it was from the make up art cosmetics collection and it was a Lustre) (was the only lipstick they had!)
  	> Mattene - Rapturous
	> 5 colors of Suntints (so I guess all of them?)
	> Dazzlelash mascara
	> 5-6 different false lashes

	> MSF natural/shimmer in medium, medium/dark
	> Loose mineralize skinfinish powder in medium, medium/dark, dark
  	> Studio Moisture Tint in 3 shades (sorry, didn't note which ones!)


  	Whew!

  	Like I said, I was furiously typing on my iPhone and abbreviated a lot of things at first, so if I or my iPhone auto-correct screwed up a name please forgive me! =) Hope this helps someone!


----------



## MACaddict21 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks! Definitely helped me out. I'm going to try to make a trip down there towards the end of January so I of course wanted to know if it was worth it. Would definitely appreciate any updates from recent visits too  Thanks again!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Nov 10, 2012)

I visited this CCO on 11/08/2012 (I've been traveling a lot and have been able to visit a lot of CCOs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and these are the things that I remember"

  	Eyeshadows: Lots of Surf Baby eyeshadows (including Saffron), shimmermoss, Carbon (from venomous villains), Tet-e-Tint, Prussian, Goldenrod, Royale, Pigment stacks, lots of of shadows. This CCO had A LOT of potted eyeshadows. Some Squads from the Cindy Sherman/Fall Colour 2011 collection. 

  	Blush: Azaelea Blossom,Vintage Grape, Garb, Porcelain Pink, My Paradise.

  	Brushes: 222,223, 189, a designer collection 187, 189.

  	Lips: Smoked Purple, Hibiscus (Surf Baby), Phlox, Cyndi lipglass, Prince Noir

  	Face:  BB Cream (I don't remember which number), Medium Plus MSF, Charged Water,  Charged Moisturizer.


----------

